# advice



## ODamie (Mar 30, 2012)

can anyone tell me how good ASIAN ACADEMY OF FILM AND T.V India is?


----------



## Willi (Mar 31, 2012)

Never heard of the school. Are you able to attend school in the UK or US? 

I hear the Nigerian film market is crazy right now. Lots of films being produced for $5000USD that end up making between $100K-$500K.


----------



## ODamie (Mar 31, 2012)

If its not very expensive I can attend but all the UK and USA film schools I have checked in about 1month now are too expensive that's why I'm giving asia prefrence. Do u know any good film school in Asia or UK and USA that are not very expensive.
Yes it can b very cheap to produce movies here and make good money but the movies always lack quality because most film makers here are concerned about making money not the quality of the movie they produce


----------



## Mark Johnson (Apr 1, 2012)

I think you should check out details for Anna Fiorentini Theatre and Film School located in London, UK and International Film School Wales located in Newport, Wales, UK..They are less expensive as compared to other schools..


----------



## ODamie (Apr 2, 2012)

I have checked out the schools earliar than now those schools but didn't get concrete information about d MFA film in Newport wales and the other school concentrate more on theatre than film. 
I also checkd MET film school london and BEIJING Film academy(china)m they are also on d moderate side. Beijing's program is more encompassing but it takes 3years to complete a masters degree and for both schools u are responsible for your practical(s) expenses.
I'm still undecided,I need convinctions about the teaching and learning strength of these schools


----------



## samagana (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally posted by ODamie:
> can anyone tell me how good ASIAN ACADEMY OF FILM AND T.V India is?



You want to know about AAFT? its an OK school by Indian standards, it has decent equipment to practice with but the staff and curriculum is not generally considered to be very good. However people do tend to find jobs with their certification, but that is also because certificates and degrees matter more in India than actual experience.
Honestly, of what I know of the place, you will succeed only if you work hard by yourself and utilize the equipment and stuff that this place has.

If you are interested in a short course in Film-making then go for the T.V (certificate) course at FTII (Film and Television Institute of India at Pune). It will cost you the same and FTII is a better 'brand' name. And FTII has one empty seat for foreign students. So you just have to call em... no need for entrance exams


----------



## ODamie (Apr 14, 2012)

The last time I checked FTII has no space for international students. Its stated in their website. That was the 1st school I picked interest in in Asia before AAFT and now I'm looking into BEIJING FILM ACADEMY and my mind is still open to other schools in Asia.


----------



## samagana (Apr 15, 2012)

Thats a new rule they must have implemented this year.  
In any case dont apply to any other place in India if you cant get through FTII. I dont have high regard for the other film schools. You can try for the Mass Communication course at Jamia Milia Islamia University, Delhi. That place I hear gives some amount of exposure to filmmaking in addition to film theory. Although I have been warned that its not the place people should go to learn film direction, but everything else is fine.


----------



## ODamie (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanx foe the advice. I will look into someother film schools in ASIA and let u know so I can get your opinion


----------

